# Kristen Stewart: "I'm a miserable cunt!" - Robert Sanders schlechter Einfluss auf kristen



## beachkini (14 Okt. 2012)

​
*Kristen Stewart, 22, ist nicht gerade für ihre Fröhlichkeit bekannt: Bei Filmpremieren zieht sie meist neben ihren strahlenden Kollegen oft eine Schnute und blinzelt miesepetrig ins Blitzlichtgewitter. Nun gesteht sie den Grund: Sie habe ständig schlechte Laune.*

"Ich bin eine miesgelaunte Fotze!"

Das sind die klaren Worte, welche die Schauspielerin im Interview mit der "Marie Claire" wählt. Angesprochen auf ihre griesgrämige Art auf dem roten Teppich gibt sie nun zu, dass dies an ihrer negativen Grundstimmung liege. 

Weiter erklärt Stewart, dass es für sie nicht nur eine Art von Glück gibt. "Ich weiß nicht, ob ich am glücklichsten bin, wenn ich mich wohl fühle und zufrieden bin, oder wenn ich mich selbst an meine Grenzen treibe", sinniert das Schneewittchen aus "Snow White and the Huntsman", die sich jüngst angeblich wieder mit ihrem Freund Robert Pattinson, 26, versöhnte, nachdem sie ihn mit dem Regisseur Rupert Sanders, 41, betrogen hatte.

Neue Details über den untreuen Regisseur zeigen die negative Seite von ihm. Ein ehemaliger Kollege packt nun aus und bringt Details von Sanders Persönlichkeit an die Öffentlichkeit, die einen nur zu einer Frage bewegt: Kristen, was hast du nur in diesem Mann gesehen?

Die Frage stellt sich auch der Kollege, der sich nun auf hollywoodlife.com zu Sanders äußerte: „Als ich mit ihm zusammengearbeitet habe, benutzte er ständig Kraftausdrücke und sagte Worte wie Fotze und machte geschmacklose Witze. Er hat ein sehr, sehr großes Ego.“ Warum er damit Stewart um den Finger wickeln konnte oder seine Ex-Frau Liberty Ross ihn liebte, bleibt dem Insider ein Rätsel. Erst kürzlich bezeichnete sich Stewart selbst in einem Interview als „Fotze“ und benutzte damit die Wortwahl des Regisseurs. „Als ich das hörte, dachte ich sofort, welchen Effekt Rupert auf sie haben musste. Es ist verstörend und seltsam, dass sich eine schöne, erfolgreiche und junge Frau mit so einem Wort beschreibt“


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2012)

Frauen stehen nicht auf nette Jungs, sondern eher auf die bösen


----------



## krawutz (15 Okt. 2012)

Der Robert wird sicher noch viel Freude mit ihr haben !


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

Ich weiss nicht, aber ich find die Frau einfach nur abgedreht und sehr unsympathisch. Kein Wunder das die so wirkt, wenn die so drauf ist.


----------



## Barricade (24 Okt. 2012)

Die ist ja auch sehr sehr unsympathisch und noch vieles mehr !!


----------



## schlongdong2 (24 Okt. 2012)

Na wenn sie meint...


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

Kuschelkatz schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, aber ich find die Frau einfach nur abgedreht und sehr unsympathisch. Kein Wunder das die so wirkt, wenn die so drauf ist.



agree... ich versteh den Hype auch ned ganz... und immer so stotter Rollen... wirkt oft einfach dämlich.


----------

